# Follow on to gear Cable problems In Spain



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

After much deliberation on the right cables required, I decided to get the local mechanic(British) back out to confirm exactly which cables it was, I had a micro fiche thanks to one of the forum members, now turns out that it could be in the gearbox, so the diagnosis is that the cables are moving freely when disconnected from the box, and the part where the problem is coming from is the connection on the top the gearbox which gets gets pressed down by the cable (I have not seen it so no more info)
Does anyone have an exploded view of the gearbox, or any knowledge of which part may be faulty, 

Grateful as always

Regards


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Refresh our memories on vehicle/engine/gearbox spec?

Peter


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi it's a 2.8jtd, 2005 five speed manual fiat ducato


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

One cable does the left to right movement in the gate, the other cable selects forward or backwards in the gate.

The one that 'presses down' I believe is the cross-gate movement.

The cables are very similar on the Renault Trafic, might be the same box even, but they aren't adjustable anywhere, they just snap on and off at the ball joints.

I haven't got a box exploded view, but I'll have a look round.

Peter


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

That would be great Peter, I have to travel back to the UK for a funeral, so will be popping in to Local Fiat dealer in Edinburgh to ask if they what the prob could be.
If it is a replaceable part and it is cheap thatis fine, if not then a second hand box may be an. Answer.

Thanks again


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Didn't see your original post (if there was one)! What is your problem? has a cable snapped or are you having problems selecting gears? if the gate (position for the up and down movement) i.e. reverse is not where it should be likey that the problem is the relevant cable which is easily adjusted. Bit more info needed.


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> Didn't see your original post (if there was one)! What is your problem? has a cable snapped or are you having problems selecting gears? if the gate (position for the up and down movement) i.e. reverse is not where it should be likey that the problem is the relevant cable which is easily adjusted. Bit more info needed.


Hi quick ba k story, gears were tight to engage, freed up a bit on journey down however lost reverse gear in France, got all forward hears though. Had to lift reverse button on gear lever to get 1st and 2nd.
I assumed cables as had a similar problem 5 years ago and fiat replace cable, so all points were moving me to cable
However cables have now been checked and seem to be moving freely, mechanic has found that the up and down part can be moved further by pressing on it, than cable is moving it, so were hoping to find an exploded gearbox view to see if it can be repaired .

Any help would be appreciated, as we are now parked up in Spain until end February, so the quicker we get further details the easier it may be both financially and mechanically

Regards


----------



## Diydave (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, this may help... and might not.
My good friend has a Nissan van (Renualt built).
He came to my place of work and mentioned his gears are very hard to engage, you could feel the tension on the cables, (just had a new set installed the week before)
I had a look and I could see a shaft at the top of the gearbox actuated by a cable, the shaft looked abit rusty, so I sprayed freeing oil on it, ( a food grade version of WD40)
made no difference, then an hour later He came up and called me a Jammie S*d, the gear cahnge was as slick as a new box.
I googled the issue he had, and found there is abearing at the top of the box which doesn't get oiled because of the position, my friend had been driving through a Fjord in North Yorkshire for two weeks, basically water had got in the box top shaft and rusted the bearing.
This is very common, and mis diagnosed gearbox stripdowns as common.
So I would give it ago.
I sprayed that gearbox shaft about six months ago, no problems since


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

That sounds to me to be a problem with the adjustment of the cable that determines the selector shaft position.

The adjustment for this cable is done from in the cab and is the only adjustment possible on either cable.

First remove the gear lever boot by simply pulling it upwards, you will then need to remove the plastic shroud around the lever pivot area, slacken the steering shaft position lever and drop the shaft to the lowest position, there are 4 multi hex (torx) screws which can now be seen remove those and the one at the bottom of the shroud. This will allow access too the cable mount area. The left hand cable has a ratchet type adjuster, to move it there is a black plastic extension below the sprung loaded push in positioner, push that downwards and the main positioner can be pushed in against its spring this will allow the tension on the cable to be increased or decreased, it's a simple operation to adjust it so as to allow all gears (including reverse) to be selected properly. When adjusted correctly replace all of the other items in the reverse to dis-assembly and don't forget to ensure the steering wheel position lever is tight. It is a pretty simple operation when you know what to do.

Hopefully that is clear enough if not ask again for anything not understood.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Any follow up? did that work or???????????????


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here's the earlier thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1333470.html#1333470


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Having now read all of the info, I would be very surprised if the procedure I have outlined did not cure the fault. Anyone with an understanding of how a gearbox and its selection works I'm sure will agree.
For this problem a drop of oil is unlikely to be the saviour, what is needed is to get the selectors in the correct position and that is what the procedure I've suggested will do.

Thanks for the link to the extra info Mike.


----------



## Diydave (Nov 25, 2012)

After reading the original post, Well yes I agree, your well written post is spot on.
My suggestion, (if you read it thoroughly) was based on a factual experience, that sorted out a different very common issue. 
My friend has paid Nissan for a new set of cables, the box was still very stiff. The next suggestion by the Nissan/Renault dealer was to stick a new gearbox on.. all this from a siezed top shaft bearing.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Diydave, I was not suggesting otherwise, I'm sure your suggestion was relevant to the problem you were aware of, however that was on a Nissan / Renault not on a series 3 Ducato.
The advice I have given is relevant to the OP's van a 2005 2.8JTD.

I was in no way having a dig at you and am sure anyone reading it with a Nissan / Renault will benefit from it.


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for all your help, unfortunately we have had to fly home to Scotland for a funeral, so not back to the motorhome(in Spain) until weekend, have emailed mechanic with all your suggestions and am sure we will get him working on them next week will keep you all a updated.
Thanks and regards


----------

